# Happy Birthday Noxx



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 11, 2015)

Wow! 25 years old!

Happy Birthday Noxx! I hope you have a wonderful day!

Thank you so much for starting this forum and keeping it going for all these years.

Dave


----------



## ericrm (Jan 11, 2015)

have a fantastic day Noxx, sing along , happy birth day to you, happy birthday to you.


----------



## g_axelsson (Jan 11, 2015)

Happy New Ye....  Happy Birthday! 

Göran


----------



## MarcoP (Jan 11, 2015)

1/4 of a century! Those are great times, enjoy it all. Happy bday!


----------



## necromancer (Jan 11, 2015)

Happy Birthday Noxx, 25... almost time to retire


----------



## Lou (Jan 11, 2015)

Happy birthday!


----------



## samuel-a (Jan 11, 2015)

Happy birthday :mrgreen:


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jan 11, 2015)

Happy Birthday Noxx. May as much be given to you as you have given to everyone for starting this forum.


----------



## Geo (Jan 11, 2015)

Happy Birthday Noxx!! 

25, your still a young rooster. You are certainly the envy of many members here.


----------



## philddreamer (Jan 11, 2015)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, NOXX!!! 8) 
Many blessings to you in this New Year!!!

Thank you!
Phil


----------



## Harold_V (Jan 11, 2015)

Happy Birthday, good friend.

Harold


----------



## scrapman1077 (Jan 11, 2015)

Happy birthday!


----------



## eastky (Jan 11, 2015)

Happy Birthday


----------



## artart47 (Jan 11, 2015)

Hey Noxx!
I've read some of the early posts, when all the long term members were climbing on board. You could not have imagined how many people your new forum would effect in the years to come. You've helped to enrich the lives of so many people.
Happy birthday!

artart47


----------



## butcher (Jan 12, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_twSjZD7KU
Happy birthday


----------



## patnor1011 (Jan 12, 2015)

Happy Birthday, many more to come.


----------



## maynman1751 (Jan 13, 2015)

Very, Merry, Happy Birthday Noxx! Thank you for this fantastic forum!


----------



## kjavanb123 (Jan 13, 2015)

Wow, didnt realize yu were this young, happy birthday and many more years to come.

Regards
Kevin


----------



## pattt (Jan 13, 2015)

A Very Happy Birtday Noxx, Have a nice day :!: :!: 

Pattt


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 13, 2015)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## etack (Jan 13, 2015)

Happy Birthday Noxx!!!!!!!


Eric


----------



## Harold_V (Jan 13, 2015)

kjavanb123 said:


> Wow, didnt realize yu were this young, happy birthday and many more years to come.
> 
> Regards
> Kevin


A point of interest, one that serves to display the wisdom that some young people can have----Noxx was just a young lad of age 17 when he founded this board. 

Harold


----------



## Noxx (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks a lot guys, this means a lot to me!


----------



## maynman1751 (Jan 14, 2015)

Harold_V said:


> kjavanb123 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, didnt realize yu were this young, happy birthday and many more years to come.
> ...



Quite impressive. It's nice to see a younger person with some drive and intellect these days. Someone not worried about breaking a nail or messing up his hair and only interested in video games, his cell phone and Facebook. Great job and a promising future Noxx! 8)


----------



## metatp (Jan 14, 2015)

Happy Belated Noxx and thanks!

Tom


----------

